# Duplicolor Adhesion Promoter



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Just remembered a product I wanted to recommend to ya'll. It's called Adhesion Promoter by Duplicolor.

It's basically a bonding agent that makes paint stick better to plactic, such as the interior trim in your car. After a light or heavy sanding (according to your sanding preference), apply about 2-3 light coats of this stuff to the clean plastic before you primer and paint.

IT REALLY MAKES A DIFFERENCE. I've painted my interior twice. The first time, I sanded, primered, and topcoated. Even after all this, I ended up chipping and flaking off paint, especially when I went to remove the trim for some other mod I had to do. After all the flaking, I decided to redo my interior. I was thinking of using the new Fusion paint from Krylon, but the colors sucked. I happened to come upon this Adhesion promoter instead and I'm glad I did. On my second attempt, I sanded (after stripping off the old paint) added some coats of this stuff, primered, and painted with clearcoat. Even when I flex and bend my panels, the paint doesn't chip, crack, or flake off. I have had no problems at all, This stuff really made a difference.

Jus thought I'd let you guys know. You can usually find this stuff at Walmart and AutoZone.

~Justin

pic:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks I'm planning to paint the iterior trim
Thanks again


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

shit i just finished painting my dash with regular duplicolor primer.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

do you still use primer?...... thats awesome justin. that should eliminate my worries and bring me a step closer to painting.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I still used primer.

I decided to sand all my panels smooth as glass b/c I hate that stock texture. After sanding, I cleaned the panels, applied 3 light coats of Adhesion promoter, 2 coats of grey sandable primer, 2-3 coats of paint (silver flake wheel paint), and a coat or 2 of clear/top.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's what I used:
From left to right: Adhesion promoter, grey sandable primer, Silver wheelcoat paint, clearcoat:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the final result:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I always wondered about those adhesion promoters! I need to rewstore a few pieces of trim for my 1985 Cutlass before I finish reassembly and I'l try that stuff! thanks!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

not only is it used for plastic pieces, but you have to use it before you put on the metalcast paint series.

gives it that anodized look, which looks pretty good.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't think you need it to get the anodized look. I saw a guy that used that stuff on his STB. He only sanded and applied and it really had me fooled.


----------

